# Merry Christmas



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MerryMerry to all


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll sign that X.

Merry Christmas

Gonzo


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

gonegonzo said:


> I'll sign that X.
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Gonzo


Ditto, Gang!! :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## foxvin (Dec 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas! I finally found a place to say it to all hobbyists!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Merry christmas guys...may the holiday bring you joy and happiness..and maybe a new addition to the collection..
Dave..aka wyatt641


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Merry CHRISTmas:wave::wave:

I hope you all enjoy the CHRISTmas and the holidays


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all. HO,HO, HO. Santa likes it and that is my favorite scale.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I was going to start this thread, but glad to see I was beaten to the punch&#55357;&#56841;

I pray that peace, joy, and love be with all of you, and all of your families, as well as safe travels.

And may the coming year be filled with the same.

God bless, and Merry Christmas one and all !


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy Slot filled New Year.

Charlie


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all and to all (of us slot heads) a good slot car!

Tom


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Have a safe and merry christmas everybody! :wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my slot friends from around the world.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! Our tree was short lived this year. It was gone over a week ago!! :freak:



At least I'm still in the spirit of things, at least I think I am.. I can't see squat!! :lol:



If you're drinking, DON"T DRIVE!!!!!! Get a designated driver, call a cab, or call AAA and get towed home for free!!! We want you all around next year!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If you're drinking, DON"T DRIVE!!!!!! Get a designated driver, call a cab, or call AAA and get towed home for free!!! We want you all around next year!!


Totally agree. I'm gonna stay right here where in the cave and celebrate safely!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

BTW--SCM: I thought I was the only woolly Beast on the boards! That's my kinda' Santa!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm constantly getting JB Weld, clear epoxy, and other stuff in my hair. To see what I'm doing lately, the glasses get tossed and I have my face about 4-5" from my work. It sucks when I'm cutting brass or circuit board material... I get a ton of crap in my eyes, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I really need to get contact lenses and go back to wearing reader glasses. They made everything nice and big and function as safety glasses. My bifocals make everything smaller than they are, and dealing with LEDs the size of fleas I need all the help I can get!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

merry Christmas to all. I think santa said it best h.o. h.o. h.o.:wave:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Merry Christmas to the slot car world all scales and all denominations. Be safe Be sane and keep it in your lane.:freak:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Just got home......Christmas eve at Kelly and Ryans, daughter & son in laws.......the whole gang was there, had a great time.

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

ditto's clyde


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ho ho ho...!!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Glad I stayed home tonight and didn't drive (on the public streets) per SCM. It's been a holly jolly Christmas so far!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm constantly getting JB Weld, clear epoxy, and other stuff in my hair. To see what I'm doing lately, the glasses get tossed and I have my face about 4-5" from my work. It sucks when I'm cutting brass or circuit board material... I get a ton of crap in my eyes, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I really need to get contact lenses and go back to wearing reader glasses. They made everything nice and big and function as safety glasses. My bifocals make everything smaller than they are, and dealing with LEDs the size of fleas I need all the help I can get!


Joe,
try some cheap kid's swimming goggles.... walmart, walgreens, ect..
Pete

& a MERYY CHRISTMAS !! 2 ALL U's Slot-Heads :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all my slot buddies!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas guys and gals. 

Hope everyone has a happy healthy new year as well.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas all.

Santa was VERY good to smalltime this year










The elves say it will be a few months.......but I can wait.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas and Very Best For The New Year to Everyone!!
 :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year... Slotcarman... Try Lowes for safety glasses with readers built in! I use them every day.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

rodstrguy said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year... Slotcarman... Try Lowes for safety glasses with readers built in! I use them every day.


We all need one of these......I could not be without. 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=magnifying+glass+with+light&tbm=shop

I hope everyone's Christmas was as nice as mine. My Son bought eight slot car sets, two each of a few of them. He bought at least forty slot cars, a dozen for me. He also bought cars for his two nephews. A bunch of Racemasters, Aurora, and Tomy AFX. When I pulled this stuff out back in October I had no idea I'd wake a sleeping giant. My wife told me.....that when I was at a Dr appt he came over and took pictures of cars so he knew what not to get. That worked out for the most part, he didn't know I had been trading, and had a few cars bought and in shipping. What a crazy slot car Christmas.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

smalltime said:


> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> Santa was VERY good to smalltime this year
> 
> ...


Sweet track. Looking forward to racing on it.


----------

